# Angkor Wat



## Brian G Turner (Sep 23, 2014)

New discoveries about Angkor Wat are broadcast in a BBC documentary tomorrow - looks fascinating:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-29245289

_Jungle Atlantis_ is broadcast at 8pm on Sept 25th.
US viewers can see it on the Smithsonian channel as _Angkor Revealed_ on Oct 5th.

(Not sure why the Brits got the dumbed down title!)


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Sep 23, 2014)

Outside the UK the link is
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-29245289


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks interesting. With this, Three Cities and Lost Kingdoms of Central America the BBC's in danger of becoming regular viewing for me.


----------

